# Schwinn LaSalle badge



## jd56 (Dec 6, 2012)

I need a good example of what the headtube Schwinn LaSalle headtube badge with the blue trim so I can see what to expect when in search of one or touching up mine that is apparently missing the color.

As you can see my 49 LaSalle badge on this Black Phantom has no color. I see no where on this badge of any color accent.


----------



## jpromo (Dec 6, 2012)

The one I had was pretty paintless too, but you can see the banner behind 'Lasalle' was a navy blue. I don't recall any other traces of color on it. Nothing on the trim that I know of. I'd start by polishing yours up and see if you like that look. You can get many degrees of patina from where you're at now depending on the look you want. I've always liked how these brass badges clean up and I usually leave them in a state halfway between as found and bright brass.

If it's real heavy patina, I start with steel wool or a scotchbrite pad with Polishing compound. Then brasso with a less aggressive scrubber. Then wadding polish. This leaves it not looking too new but brings out the old details.


----------



## dfa242 (Dec 6, 2012)

Here's one from Jim Langley's website.


----------



## jd56 (Dec 6, 2012)

*Where did the blue go?*

Jason and Dean, thanks.
I just took some 0000 to the badge and low and behold there is a small trace of the blue. Shame it's still not all there. If someone hadn't pointed the color out, I would never had known. 
I think this will be as far as I'm going with the polishing.
Here is what I found.









Because my paint on the bike is pretty damaged, I worry that polishing the badge too much,  will make it look wrong. I agree that a partial polish leaving the desired patina as the frame will remain untouched, is the best choice.

You know before doing this small amount of polishing I never realized it was a dugout canoe at the top. That is so cool. being a co founder of a canoe fishing club here in Va. This badge fits me well. Not being good with history, I will assume the "LaSalle" denotation implies a colonial "Lewis and Clark" type theme.
Who's the History buff here? Someone school/enlighten me on this "LaSalle" denotation, please


Thanks
JD.

Damn if I could only get the seller to find the OG tank assembly. 
Bob U is re doing the seat for me and should see that soon.


----------



## jpromo (Dec 6, 2012)

Unfortunately, the design in the badge doesn't make quite that much sense. LaSalle was a car company, affiliated with Cadillac, I believe. Schwinn also had a Cadillac badging; Lincoln as well.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Dec 6, 2012)

Lasalle was an early explorer in the great midwest country of north america.


----------



## jpromo (Dec 6, 2012)

I stand corrected! fascinating. And then the car company named after him to suggest that they explore the possibilities of what a car can be, as well as the adventures that can be had with their vehicles. Clever.


----------



## videoranger (Dec 7, 2012)

My two LaSalle's have perfect badges. I'll get some pics up this weekend.


----------



## vintage2wheel (Dec 7, 2012)

*picture you PM'ed me about*

hey JD here is the picture of  you asked me about see at the bottom you will see the NOS one I have.  I have another in one of my other cases with more ware and less paint


----------



## jd56 (Dec 7, 2012)

*LaSalle the exployer*



WES PINCHOT said:


> Lasalle was an early explorer in the great midwest country of north america.




Wes and Jason....you got even wondering more, so after some research here is a link I found on LaSalle.
http://library.thinkquest.org/4034/lasalle.html
Unfortunately I can't find any reference as to why the LaSalle badge was made or who designed it. 

I do love the badge though.


----------



## videoranger (Dec 8, 2012)

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=221161461437
This listing has a good picture of the LaSalle badge. Blue enamel on the banner behind the La Salle name, matte brass on the background  and polished brass on the raised relief graphics and borders. Just like the Cadillac badge. Not only were luxury auto/famous explorers badges a good selling feature for deluxe bicycles, using reference to the non-branded explorer rather than the cars skirted legal issues with names. Beautiful badges for sure. Here is a picture of my two La Salle's. Both are all original from dealer and include original ChiCyCo Super Service tires on the boys and Cameron Balloon Cord tires on the girls. The girls even has the original light/dark brown twist skirt string on the rear fender. I'm thinking 1934? on the girls (flat fender braces) but not sure of the year on the boys, maybe 1938? They are well built and are also rather heavy. They do ride like luxury cars with the balloon tires and solid construction.


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 10, 2018)




----------

